# Black Moth Super Rainbow



## Zuu (May 16, 2009)

you guys should give them a try! :O they are an amazing experimental band. they're like psychedelic and folk-y and poppish and electronica. it's awesome.

Jump into My Mouth and Breathe the Stardust

if you can ignore the stereotypical psychedelic song names and the nonsensical lyrics, they're amazing. tracks you should check out are Forever Heavy, Sun Lips, Born On A Day The Sun Didn't Rise, Iron Lemonade, and The Sticky. :o

gogogo what are you waiting for


----------



## #1 bro (May 22, 2009)

I heard that they're basically like the Flaming Lips, right? They seem worth checking out.


----------



## foreign contaminant (May 23, 2009)

a lot of these indie hipster dudes i know on this other forum like them a bit. they were really excited about one of the members' solo albums.


----------



## Zuu (May 23, 2009)

well I'm definitely not an indie hipster dude. and I've heard that the members' solo albums are ... interesting. never checked them out though.


----------



## foreign contaminant (May 24, 2009)

this song is pretty tight. lately, i've been into more psychedelic, experimental and ambient music. this band seems to do a good balance of each. now i just have to get my hands on this stuff.


----------



## Zuu (May 24, 2009)

yes. :3 the thing i like most about them is i can listen to them whenever, in whatever mood...


----------

